# Dying Digitrax Decoders in Multi Unit operation



## kumpelmagnet (Sep 12, 2009)

HI,

after 3 dead Digitrax DG583S in a USA Trains SD70 Unit there seems a bit of a problem. Its always the same :
first unit stops and the second one runs into it and after a few seconds the decoder of the second unit is dead.
Normally i woul think that the Digitrax DCS200 would break the circuit because it only delivers 8 Amps and the decoder
can take about 10 Amps. Is this a common problem in multi unit operation ?


Every experience would be greatly appreciated!

Anton


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

Had to power some USA engines in a public display After much investigation on DCC decoders the only one that indicated would work in this application was the NCE D808 decoders. Installed them and had absolutely no problem with them.

BTW: these engines ran 12-14 house a day 7 days a week for 45 days. Was running 2 sets of F3's (A&B) and 6 passenger cars with each engine set. Each engine had a D808 decoder.


Here is a video of them in operation.

http://vimeo.com/609545


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

The DG583S may be a good decoder, but it's not up to the abuse that USAT locos place on it. 

Use a D808 

- gws


----------

